# Parking at Barcelona Airport.



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

During a trip to Spain in June I have to pick up two family members at Barcelona airport in my M/H."7" mtrs. Could anyone advise me if this is possible, are there parking areas suitable/not suitable. or possible height barriers that would make the task impossible. Any advise would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Bob.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.barcelona-tourist-guide.com/faq/questions/63/Barcelona-Airport-Long-Term-Parking?

This tells you where to park.
We had to Park at Alicante it aint Heathrow it was very primitive

A better site http://www.barcelona-tourist-guide.com/en/airport/airport-parking-barcelona.html


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

We have the same problem at Barcelona airport after we have attended the meet in Denia. We too have to pick up family members who are driving back up through France with us. We dont really want to park so is it possible to go to the pick up area with a 7 mtr. motorhome. Looked on the web site but it only mentions the car parking and nothing about just being able to stop and pick up.
Jax


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have been searching and there is a video of sorts on this site 
http://en.parkingaeropuerto.es/airport/barcelona/parking/aparcaivolaexpress_barcelona

I wish you was talking about Alocanti as i know it so well and you just park in the open and miss the undercover parking.

But it does look the same here and that really you should park in the Long stay and catch the shuttle bus.

Keep it bumped up and someone that lives in Spain will be able to answer this.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
We had to pick up a family member a few years ago at Barcelona and I have to say it was very relaxed there, lots of car parks but we stopped outside the main terminal without any bother we did what the locals were doing. There was a German collecting there also but he had a large Merc 4X4 and a huge caravan on the back, as I say that was about 2005 so may have changed now.

Ron


----------



## celerybacon (Jun 22, 2008)

hi, at barcelona airport last year i parked my 7m motorhome in one of the car parks right next to the terminal building.the only difficulty was thas it was extremely tight to get out but the car park attendant guided me through.at that time there were other m/homes parked in the same car park.
the next couple of times last year i just hung around the approach rd to the terminal until the flight arrived and then proceeded to park where the collection pparking was.
all in all no problems whatsoever doing this as many other people do the same.
regards
celerybacon


----------



## compassrose (May 1, 2005)

Did it last year - hung around just outside airport till mobile told me pickup was outside, then drove up to the arrivals and picked them up right outside the door - very easy and no fuss or anxiety.

David


----------

